# Aruba 15% Restaurant Service Charge



## Trigger445 (May 17, 2009)

This was our first trip to Aruba (wife and I), and we found the (supposedly new?) 15% service charge on some restaurant bills a little confusing.  Here is what I was able to figure out.  Hope it helps someone else....

The 15% charge is inconsistent: many restaurants charge it, some don't.  Of those who do, some specify that they do charge it right on the menu, some don't specify.  Some even say how it is divided up (between waiter, cooks, bus boy, greet staff, govenment tax, owner profit, rent, etc), some don't.  Asking the waiter is a little tricky, because his answer takes money out of his own pocket, so most answers were wishy-washy.

In any case, MAKE SURE YOU CHECK YOUR ITEMIZED BILL (the one they bring you before you give them your CC).  None of the restaurants we ate at brought that itemized bill back to you after they rang up your CC, so you had to check it first!  

If a restaurant didn't charge the "service charge", we did the normal USA thing and gave 15%-20%, depending on service.  If they did charge the 15% service charge, we usually gave a couple of dollars more as "tip" (to make it as much as 20% total, if the service was good).  We never gave 15% more.  Right or wrong, that is what we did.


----------



## Smooth Air (May 18, 2009)

We did the same as you Trigger. The 15% "Service Charge" is really a "tip" & thanks for pointing this out b/c if you don't know about this then you may tip 15%-20% *on top of* the 15% "Service Charge" thereby leaving a 30%-35% tip!!!!

Smooth Air


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 18, 2009)

It would be nice if they all did it or none, but unfortunately that is not the case.

It is a nice trick to get a really big tip though.


----------



## Trigger445 (May 19, 2009)

smoothair said:


> We did the same as you Trigger. The 15% "Service Charge" is really a "tip" & thanks for pointing this out b/c if you don't know about this then you may tip 15%-20% *on top of* the 15% "Service Charge" thereby leaving a 30%-35% tip!!!!
> 
> Smooth Air



I agree.  Unfortunately, we also found two of the restaurants that told us the 15% gets divided up into government tax, the owner, etc. and only a couple percent go to the waiter/staff, so they try to make you feel sorry and leave another 15% for the waiter/staff.  Although I sympathize with the staff, I also sympathize with my hard earned money, and didn't like the restaurant's manipulation of their prices (effectively, their menu price was too low, evidently).  If the owner needs to pay the government more, or needs more profit, then raise the prices, but don't post a price, then try to sneak through a surcharge on me.   The staff at these places probably hates the charge, as I am sure they are getting shortchanged when people like me "just say no".


----------



## gorevs9 (May 19, 2009)

Trigger445 said:


> If they did charge the 15% service charge, we usually gave a couple of dollars more as "tip" (to make it as much as 20% total, if the service was good).  We never gave 15% more.  Right or wrong, that is what we did.


We did the same, however I made sure I handed the extra "tip" directly to our server.


----------



## Smooth Air (May 19, 2009)

Trigger, which 2 restaurants told you that? A "government tax" is not a "service charge"! It is indicated on the bill as "tax" . And, what is the charge of "the owner"??

Smooth Air


----------



## Trigger445 (May 19, 2009)

smoothair said:


> Trigger, which 2 restaurants told you that? A "government tax" is not a "service charge"! It is indicated on the bill as "tax" . And, what is the charge of "the owner"??
> 
> Smooth Air



Smooth Air,
The Pelican's Nest was one of them, in front of the Holiday Inn and Playa Linda.  I was told the staff only sees about 1/2 of the 15%, as the rest is taxes and the owner keeps some.  I don't remember the other restaurant (I'm getting old).  By the way, we LOVED the food at Pelican's Nest, and went back twice, so I got over it, but only left a few extra bucks each time!


----------



## Smooth Air (May 19, 2009)

I don't get the part about "the owner keeping some"...the owner gets his/her revenue from the sale of the food & beverages!!!! Pretty bold.

Smooth Air


----------



## lvhmbh (May 23, 2009)

I've been coming to Aruba for 13 years and there has always been a 15% service charge in some restaurants.  It started because some Europeans don't tip.  The restauranteurs often take the 15% and spread it around the busboys, bartenders, etc.  I just add my 5% on top if it is included.  There is a charge for tax on your bill.  Linda


----------

